

Pitching your product in a social setting - rantfoil
http://chrysbader.com/pitching-your-product-in-a-social-setting

======
dcurtis
This advice is doubly true for the first words a potential user/customer sees
on your homepage.

------
Mz
From there, you can get to this piece, which it recommends as a related
article: <http://jasonstrachan.com/clients/simpleinvoices/>

In essence, this piece suggests you pitch the problem and then only mention
your solution once people are interested. Unfortunately, no real examples are
given. So I am having trouble wrapping my head around the idea. Any thoughts?
Anyone?

